# A new siphonex for spraying



## L I Jane (Sep 14, 2012)

I used the old siphonex & when it worked I was happy but as it aged it clogged etc.I bought the miracle grow sprayer but not happy with it so when I saw this new design & that it said for orchids etc I ordered it this a.m.I just wanted to pass it on in case someone else would be interested see http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160882080035&ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:US:3160
I hope this works.All plastic parts now.


----------



## L I Jane (Sep 14, 2012)

Darn it didn't work! They said there were some available on ad.If you want to check further I just wrote siphon for plants.I'll let you know what I think of it when I receive it.It's called GROWMORE SIPHON FERTILIZER MIXER INJECTOR FOR ORCHID & PLANTS.Look up on ebay 15.94-free shipping.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 14, 2012)

The link works.


----------



## keithrs (Sep 14, 2012)

You may want to look at mazzei injectors. Alittle more money but well worth it. I will say that I don't use one for my orchids but I do have one for my garden. I have mine on a bypass... 1. To get more pressure out of my hose. & 2. I can adjust how much I inject to a point. I use only organic fertilizer in the garden so the ratio is not super important.


----------



## L I Jane (Sep 14, 2012)

LOL Eric-I tried right after & it said wasn't found but I just now checked & voila it did!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 14, 2012)

Technology-here to make our lives more challenging!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 16, 2012)

I hate to put a damper on this, but I bought one of these a couple years ago. It is plastic and didn't last very long. I went back to the metal Siphonex one, bought a new one and it has been working fine, even with my dirty pond water. I rinse it once in awhile with hot water, but mostly I just make sure I run it out of the water for a few seconds after I'm done watering.


----------

